# loft management software



## gogo10131 (Aug 17, 2010)

Does any one know of any loft management software like Hawkeye or Pigeon Loft Organizer that would work on a Mac??


----------



## avian (Sep 6, 2010)

http://www.google.lk/#hl=en&source=hp&biw=1272&bih=752&q=pigeon+loft+management+software+download+free&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&fp=704526d2f910a914


----------



## gogo10131 (Aug 17, 2010)

I've searched around and can't find anything that will work for a mac. I was hoping someone knew a program that would


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

Try contacting Dave Gehrke at the website below (there's a contact button at the bottom of the home page). He created a management program called the Perfect Record System that was roller pigeon specific but can be used for any breed. He did have it for the Mac.

http://www.sleepycreeklofts.com/Site/Welcome.html


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

You don't need anything more than an excel sheet. Its a pretty powerfull tool but many do not relaize how to use it for purposes other than filling rows and columns.

If you do not have or do not want to spend money on microsoft office suite, you can sure go with open office suite, its free.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Just run virtual windows on your mac and install the software through that!


----------



## dogging_99 (Apr 21, 2009)

You could Test Ubuntu 10.04 LTS on your Mac. If all your hardware works then you could install a dual boot Ubuntu, install Wine and that will allow you to install Hawkeye or Pigeon Loft Organizer in Ubuntu. I'm running Hawkeye in Ubuntu under "Wine" and It's great.

That way you could learn Ubuntu and have your Mac OS systems that your comfortable with too. 

I typical wipe the hard drive on older and some newer computers and install Ubuntu 10.04 LTS in replacement of Win XP, Vista, and even Windows 7 and it is in my opinion Better, Faster, Less prone to Viruses and mall-ware etc.

The Software is Open Source "Free" Like: Gimp, Gnu-Cash, F-Spot, OpenOffice and Evolution to name a few. 

Review Link:
http://lowendmac.com/ed/bgray/bg10/ubuntu-10.04-review.html

Instructions Link:
http://www.scribd.com/doc/3855395/Mac-Ubuntu-Dual-Boot


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

The answer is no, there is no mac software (as a mac user I know your pain).

A few suggestions: 
• Don't go dual boot unless you really know what you are doing. Nothing wrong with the idea, but those who do this make it seem easier than it really is (as a computer guy I know both sides).
• Parallels or fusion are your best bet for running any second OS on top of OSX. This includes linux. I prefer parallels.
• There is a wine for mac. I don't like it but you can try it. Remember my first point. 
• I am working on a web based system that will include basic mapping for community release information. It is a bit away from production. If you are interested let me know.


----------



## sassik (Apr 29, 2011)

*Mall management software*

Pathfinder Software | Point of Sale (POS) for Xtreme Retail Solutions

Introducing XtreMe Imperium, a technology solution that is designed for facility operations including space management and planning, operations, asset management and lease management. 

Ref: http://www.pftec.com


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

Jaysen said:


> The answer is no, there is no mac software (as a mac user I know your pain).
> 
> A few suggestions:
> • Don't go dual boot unless you really know what you are doing. Nothing wrong with the idea, but those who do this make it seem easier than it really is (as a computer guy I know both sides).
> ...


There are two that work quite well on a mac - because they are browser-based and not based on any one OS. I was running hawkeye on my mac using virtual box or something like that. It sucked.

I use pigeondb.com now and love it. I can use it on my iPad or my iPhone and enter birds right in the loft as I band them. I think the other one is called loft manager online but it's flash based and won't work on Mr. Jobs' devices.

Search the homer forum for pigeondb and you'll find a thread.

David


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Virtualization is safe, but slow to me. I agree that dual boot or as many boot system is reserved for more advance people. Wiping your boot sector or messing with your FAT is not fun.


----------

